# living in Cuernavaca, Morelos?



## pazenel (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Friends,

This is Pazenel, I am a girl.

I would like to know if somebody lives in Cuernavaca, I have some questions.

Please help me. 

PAZ


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Why not ask your questions. I'm sure a number of people have spent time in Cuerna


----------



## pazenel (Feb 2, 2012)

*Cuernavaca*



sparks said:


> Why not ask your questions. I'm sure a number of people have spent time in Cuerna


I have a house in Cuernavaca. My family used to live there , but not anymore.

I would like to know if somebody knows of a good , honest Real Estate Agent in Cuernavaca who can help me sell my house.

I love my house , but I do not have any family there anymore.

I hope somebody can help me.

Thank you very much.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

If you make a few more posts, you can send me a Private message and I could recommend a few agents


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> If you make a few more posts, you can send me a Private message and I could recommend a few agents


Pazenel has already made 13 posts, so she can send and receive PMs.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I would try the Yahoo Group called *CuernAds*. Mostly people that live there and mostly Ads but questions like yours are common. Best choice for a few opinions on a Realtor


----------



## pazenel (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you Isla Verde, Gary and Sparks, all of you are so kind and supportive. I will check with Gary and check the Yahoo ads. 

Blessings to all.
PAZ


----------

